# Integral Sony Bernstein???



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

hi guys, but an integral of all Leonard Bernstein's recordings has yet to come out ?? I know that the discography of the great Lenny in sony is still collected in a sectoral way with numerous boxes, isn't it?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

As far as I know there are 2 Sony boxes



Also also on DG


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Found one also with vocal works


----------

